# The full works..



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

FACE:
Studio tech foundation nc43
Studio finish councealer nw35
Moisture cover up nc43
Lightsweep/shadester (contouring and highlightng)
Gleeful (washed out in the pictures)
Lightflush msf and Benefit's moon beam (highlight)

EYES:
UD PP
Rubenseaque paint pot
Antiqued es (all over the lid)
Cork es (outer third and crease)
Daisy chain es (highlight)
Feline (waterline) and blacktrack (lashline)
Diorshow mascara.

Lips:
Hush Hush tendertone























I would've darkened the blacktrack but i was in a hurry.
Any constructive criticism and comments are welcome.
Thanks for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy Hollidays!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

FABULOUS!!!!!! Ms.N you look great!!! The eyes are perfect!!!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 17, 2008)

These colours were made for you!!  Gorgeous


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 17, 2008)

This is pretty!


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you guys!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 17, 2008)

Those are great colors for you! I'm loving it!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 17, 2008)

OMG!!! This is looks great on you!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 17, 2008)

OMG!!  This is my favourite from you to date.  Everything suits you so well.  You are glowing.

Love it.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 17, 2008)

I love your bangs!! They look great! Your m/u is fab as always!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 17, 2008)

Very pretty! Gorgeous color on you!


----------



## n_c (Dec 17, 2008)

Great look, those colors work on you.


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Susanne (Dec 17, 2008)

This is so, so pretty


----------



## LP_x (Dec 17, 2008)

You're so fab. I loooove it.


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 17, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 17, 2008)

oh my lord! this is stunning. and so pretty


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 17, 2008)

Stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it hon!


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 17, 2008)

So pretty! I love the way Cork gives a subtle definition to the crease. Great job girlie!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 17, 2008)

You look amazing!! The makeup really compliments your skintone!


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

thank you all


----------



## MAC 101 (Dec 17, 2008)

lovely!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 17, 2008)

Love it! Sooo Pretty... I like the way you have your hair


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

thank you


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 17, 2008)

Simple but so captivating! I love antiqued on you ;-)


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 17, 2008)

You are lovely!
Antiqued was made for you.


----------



## olddcassettes (Dec 17, 2008)

love it!


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 17, 2008)

You look stunning! I love the eyes


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 17, 2008)

you look so pretty! i really love this


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 17, 2008)

Love it Nunu, gorgeous as alwwaayyss.


----------



## glitterbaby (Dec 17, 2008)

very pretty.


----------



## luhly4 (Dec 17, 2008)

those colors are amaaazing on you.
you look beautiful


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 17, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Briar (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, you look amazing!!  Great makeup, great hair, everything!


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 18, 2008)

great look on you!


----------



## zerin (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW! After so long, I am seeing an FOTD!!!! FINALLY!! 

You Look GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! Loving your hair too! Specially the front bangs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HOTTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 18, 2008)

Great look and I agree, those colors were made for you


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you guys!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_WOW! After so long, I am seeing an FOTD!!!! FINALLY!! 

You Look GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! Loving your hair too! Specially the front bangs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HOTTT!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Thank you love! Actually i posted 3 fotd's before this one


----------



## florabundance (Dec 18, 2008)

Aww this is one of my favourite looks from you..and I loove the hair aswell


----------



## Just_me (Dec 18, 2008)

I absolutely love it!


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2008)

thank you


----------



## macfabulous (Dec 18, 2008)

i love it...subtle but striking. fab hun


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 18, 2008)

I love your hair dear you look hot!


----------



## User93 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nora you are fabulous!!! I like all of your FOTDs, and girl, your hair style is awesome, so chic all the time! In the last pic that's exactly how I want my bangs to be cut. You are gorgeous!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Dec 18, 2008)

Ahhhh! You make it look so easy and effortless. The true mark of elegance!

Nice touch with the Daisy Chain highlight – perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you for sharing. 
And yes I, too, am grooving on your side swept bangs! 
Very chic!


----------



## User67 (Dec 18, 2008)

You rock Antiqued like nobody else!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful! The colours are very pretty on you.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 18, 2008)

So so pretty! The eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

everything about this look is perfect


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 18, 2008)

This is hands down the best look I have ever seen on you, you look drop dead gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 18, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macfabulous* 

 
_i love it...subtle but striking. fab hun_

 
thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_I love your hair dear you look hot!_

 
thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Nora you are fabulous!!! I like all of your FOTDs, and girl, your hair style is awesome, so chic all the time! In the last pic that's exactly how I want my bangs to be cut. You are gorgeous!_

 
Awww so sweet Alibi!! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Ahhhh! You make it look so easy and effortless. The true mark of elegance!
Nice touch with the Daisy Chain highlight – perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you for sharing. 
And yes I, too, am grooving on your side swept bangs! 
Very chic!_

 
Thank you soo much for your comment!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_You rock Antiqued like nobody else!_

 
Wow, it's awesome hearing that from you, you are a star yourself!


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Beautiful! The colours are very pretty on you._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_So so pretty! The eyes are gorgeous._

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_everything about this look is perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww thanks soo much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_This is hands down the best look I have ever seen on you, you look drop dead gorgeous!!!!_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_gorgeous!_

 
Thanks


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 18, 2008)

perfect!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 19, 2008)

Great look, love the hair!


----------



## Jot (Dec 19, 2008)

beautiful. love your top and your hair too


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2008)

thank you


----------



## belldandy13 (Dec 21, 2008)

your eyes look so sexy & sultry i am lovin this look on you!


----------



## Iffath (Dec 21, 2008)

I love it!!!!! You're so pretty Nunu!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 21, 2008)

loves it! and your hair is pretty!


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 21, 2008)

I think I like it undarkened. I think it looks more sultry.


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 21, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belldandy13* 

 
_your eyes look so sexy & sultry i am lovin this look on you!_

 
thanks gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iffath* 

 
_I love it!!!!! You're so pretty Nunu!_

 
Aww that is so sweet of you. Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_loves it! and your hair is pretty!_

 
Thanks doll!!


----------



## Ziya (Dec 22, 2008)

SO HOT SISTA!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the eyes were like...omgggg!! ok magic lady you just set the bar sooo high..tehehe! 
PS now im lemming some antiqued too!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2008)

Aww thanks!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Dec 22, 2008)

I love it~~have you thought of throwing some Carbon in that crease just to deepen it a bit?? you have that PERFECT eye shape!!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Dec 22, 2008)

This look is beautiful on you!!!


----------



## Pamcakes (Dec 23, 2008)

You look gorgeous i love those bangs on you!


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochajavalatte* 

 
_I love it~~have you thought of throwing some Carbon in that crease just to deepen it a bit?? you have that PERFECT eye shape!!_

 
Thanks! I'll definately try that next time!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlitterGeet* 

 
_This look is beautiful on you!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pamcakes* 

 
_You look gorgeous i love those bangs on you!_

 
Thank you <3


----------



## RepeatToFade (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow these are such gorgeous colours on you.


----------

